# Heartbroken Vaper



## CraNium (11/10/17)

Hello fellow Vapers! 

A fellow vaper friend has had his heartbroken by his LMC BOX MOD making friends with the concrete...

This was the first drop it had taken but, that concrete plays way too rough and now his POOR LMC has had it's internal buttons broken and is now unusable... 

Now... past the tragedy of this story and onto the REDEMPTION!!!

He is in search of another LMC BOX MOD or, LIMITLESS ARMS RACE MOD and shame, we thought we would put a post up for this poor young fellow vaper on the best forum there is.

We would appreciate any advice on where one can purchase the best deal for one of these beautiful mods.

Thank you kindly for your time !!! 

Best regards
CraNium

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

Hi @CraNium

Sorry to hear aboit your friends mod

Put a post in the *Who has Stock* subforum if you want vendors to be able to respond directly with stock availability. I can move this thread there for you if you like.

If you looking for a 2nd hand deal on one, feel free to (also) post a thread in the *Claissifieds Wanted* subforum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (12/10/17)

CraNium said:


> Hello fellow Vapers!
> 
> A fellow vaper friend has had his heartbroken by his LMC BOX MOD making friends with the concrete...
> 
> ...


I see Fasttech has them (Arms Race)in a few different colors for $54.USD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraNium (12/10/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @CraNium
> 
> Sorry to hear aboit your friends mod
> 
> ...



That would be ever so lovely of you ! 
Thank you !


----------



## CraNium (12/10/17)

kev mac said:


> I see Fasttech has them (Arms Race)in a few different colors for $54.USD.



Thank you Kev mac. We will check it out. 
The waiting period can be long with them sometimes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (12/10/17)

Thread moved to "Who has Stock" so vendors can reply too.

I saw @Mida Khan did already do a post in her own subforum for you here though...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ace-of-vapes-lmc-arms-race.t42937/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## CraNium (12/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Thread moved to "Who has Stock" so vendors can reply too.
> 
> I saw @Mida Khan did already do a post in her own subforum for you here though...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ace-of-vapes-lmc-arms-race.t42937/



Thank you very much  THis has been so helpful ! @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mida Khan (12/10/17)

CraNium said:


> Thank you very much  THis has been so helpful ! @Stosta



Thanks @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------

